#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η άποψή μου για την Ελλάδα και τους Έλληνες

## Pappos

O Έλληνας είναι να βγω με το Datsun και να μοιράζω σανό και μπανάνες !!!
Δεν υπάρχει πιο τριτικοσμικό κράτος χωρίες παιδεία στην Ευρώπη...μιλάμε για Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Ι Σ Τ Α Ν !!!

----------


## Pappos

Βέβαια το θλιβερό είναι ότι με το που ανέβηκε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αμέσως ξεκίνησαν και οι διορισμοί των δικών τους παιδιών...
Μιλάμε για μπανάνε δικέ μου !!!

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, ο καθένας σε αυτό το μ%%@$λο κοιτάζει την πάρτυ του !!!
Και ένα άλλο γελοίο θέμα...ο κομμουνισμός έχει διαπράξει εγκλήματα κατά της ανθρωπώτητας.
Μερικοί αγνοούν τα εγκλήματα που έχει κάνει κατά της ανθρωπωτητας και τις αποτυχημένες οικονομίες τους.

Αλλά εδώ ο αριστερός μάρκα γυαλί, αυτοκίνητο, χρήμα και όλα τα λουλούδια στην πίστα !!!
Και σήμερα φτάσαμε να λέμε με καμάρι ότι είμαστε κομμουνιστές και αριστεροί. Αριστεροί βέβαια αλλά βαθύπλουτοι.
Εξοχικά και καταθέσεις και δεν συμμαζεύεται.
Φωτόπουλος και δικό του μαγαζί !!!
Και άμα λάχει κατεβάζουμε και διακόπτες γιατί έτσι γουστάρουμε !!!
ΜΠΑΝΑΝΕΣ ΛΕΜΕ !!!

Και τώρα οι αριστεροί θα πουλήσουν την μισή Ελλάδα αλλά δεν καίγεται καρφί. Σου λέει έχουμε την κουτάλα με τα ζουμιά, στα @@ μας !!!
Βλέπε κάτι Ζωούλες...μέσα στο χρήμα μια ζωή, τώρα βγάζουνε και το βίτσιο τους στην πολιτική και ο Ελληνας κόβει λόρδα...

*Μιλάμε για Ε Λ Λ Δ Ι Σ Τ Α Ν ! ! !*

----------


## Pappos

Μάγκες το είπα και το ξαναλέω...
ΝΑΙ όσοι είναι με την κουτάλα και τα ζουμιά
ΟΧΙ όσοι πεινάνε
Και μερικά ρομαντικά ΟΧΙ από κάτι Ζωούλες (λεφτά δεν έχουμε ??? Φτωχοί είμαστε ???)

Σε αυτήν την χώρα οι 60% κάθονται και οι 40% δουλεύον για αυτούς που κάθονται...
Μα δεν πάει άλλο ρε μάγκες...μπάζουμε νερά στην βάρκα !!!
Και οι διορισμοί συνεχίζονται ακόμη και σήμερα.

Ένας π%@στης δεν είπε ανάπτυξη στην βιομηχανία, βιοτεχνία...ένα PONNY βγάζαμε και αυτό το θάψαμε
Μηχανολόγους και Ηλεκτρολόγους και τους έχουμε κάνει ιδιωτικούς δημόσιους υπαλλήλους να κάνουν χαρτιά λες και είναι καθυστερημένα !!!

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία λέμε !!!

----------


## Pappos

*DATSUN και σανό λέμε !!! Μπανάνες, φραπεδούμπα και δημόσιο...Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Ι Σ Τ Α Ν ! ! ! 






*

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

χαχαχαχα 
Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις.

Δημόσιο φιλε, δημόσιο.....
Ετσι γεννηθήκαμε και γαλουχηθήκαμε, το ΠΑΣΟΚ ρέει στις φλέβες μας και των δεξιών και των αριστερών και δε βγαίνει με τίποτα. χαχαχα


Να.. ο Χάρης είναι Ρομαντικός ας πούμε, νομίζει οτι μπορούμε να τα αλλάξουμε και να γίνουμε καλλύτεροι .

----------


## Pappos

H έλλειψη παιδείας είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και βέβαια...



> Σε ένα αποκαλυπτικό νοοτροπίας άρθρο του στην Καθημερινή της Δευτέρας 6 Ιουλίου 2015, ο Άγγελος Στάγκος έγραψε: *«Όταν  ακόμα και με τράπεζες κλειστές οι πολίτες ψηφίζουν όχι, είναι σαφές και  αναμφισβήτητο πλέον ότι οι Έλληνες δεν θέλουν την παραμονή της χώρας  στην Ευρώπη που τους τάϊσε, τους στόλισε και τους νοικοκύρεψε τα  προηγούμενα 35 χρόνια, εκτός και αν οι Ευρωπαίοι αλλάξουν στάση. Εκτός,  δηλαδή, και αν αρχίσουν αμέσως να στέλνουν λεφτά με νταλίκες, πλοία και  αεροπλάνα για να τα μοιράζουν χωρίς πολλά λόγια και χωρίς να απαιτούν  λογαριασμό. Περί αυτού πρόκειται, αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και ας μην  κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας».*
>   Τα λόγια αυτά του Άγγελου Στάγκου μού θύμισαν μία συζήτηση που είχα  με τον αείμνηστο Τάκη Λαμπρία στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980, όταν, ως  ευρωβουλευτής τότε της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, με είχε καλέσει στο Στρασβούργο  μαζί με άλλους συναδέλφους για να παρακολουθήσουμε τις συζητήσεις στην  Ολομέλεια του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου για τα περίφημα Μεσογειακά  Ολοκληρωμένα Προγράμματα (ΜΟΠ): «Το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει τον Έλληνα είναι  να απλώνει το χέρι στην Ευρώπη και η τελευταία να τού το γεμίζει με  λεφτά, που πάνε κατευθείαν στην κατανάλωση. Αυτή την νοοτροπία  καλλιεργούν ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου και το κόμμα του και κάποια μέρα θα την  πληρώσουμε ακριβά».


Η γενιά αυτή είναι υπεύθυνη για την επόμενη. Γιατί αυτή η γενιά δεν θα ζήσει τίποτα. Αν δεν μπουν μερικά πολιτικάρια, δικαστάκια και καναλάρχες φυλακή...θα είμαστε στα ίδια σκ@τ@.
Υπάρχει τόση σαπίλα και τόσοι κολυμπούν μέσα στα σκ@τ@ που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τίποτα.
Εδώ βγάλανε πρόεδρο την Φώφη !!! Μιλάμε δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία λέμε !!!
Σανό και μπανάνες !!!




> *Πάνω από 1 τρις ευρώ πέταξε η Ευρώπη στην Κολομβία των Βαλκανίων*
> 
> 
> *Στα  35 χρόνια συμμετοχής της στην ευρωπαϊκή οικογένεια, η Ελλάδα δέχθηκε  600 δισεκατ. ευρώ επιδοτήσεις, 290 δισεκατ. ευρώ δάνεια αποφυγής  πτωχεύσεως, 100 δισεκατ. ευρώ κούρεμα χρέους, 3 δισεκατ. ευρώ  σταθεροποιητικά δάνεια και 13 δισεκατ. ευρώ αναπτυξιακά δάνεια*


Τσοβόλα δώστα όλα !!!

----------


## Pappos

Τελικά έκανα λάθος...
Υπάρχει σωτηρία...ξεχάστε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και κοιμηθείτε ήσυχοι !!! Νέα λπίδα για το ασφαλιστικό !!!
Κυρίες και κύριοι...

«Με βαθύ αίσθημα ευθύνης αποδέχτηκα την πρόταση του πρωθυπουργού  προκειμένου να αναλάβω τα καθήκοντα του Υφυπουργού Εργασίας με  αρμοδιότητα τα θέματα κοινωνικών ασφαλίσεων», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο  Παύλος Χαϊκάλης σε μήνυμά του στο facebook, λίγες ώρες μετά την  ανακοίνωση του ανασχηματιμού.
 Ο Παύλος Χαϊκάλης ήταν ένας από τους βουλευτές των Ανεξάρτητων  Ελλήνων που είχαν διατυπώσει έντονες αντιρρήσεις για τη συμφωνία που  είχε έρθει στη Βουλή και μάλιστα θεωρείτο ένας από αυτούς που δεν θα  υπερψηφίσει τελικά την εξουσιοδότηση προς τον κ. Τσακαλώτο, ώστε να  διαπραγματευτεί στις Βρυξέλλες.
 Ωστόσο, μετά από το πολιτικό μασάζ από τον Πάνο Καμμένο ο κ. Χαϊκάλης  υπερψήφισε την εξουσιοδότηση και λίγες ημέρες μετά υπερψήφισε και τα  προαπαιτούμενα.

----------


## Pappos

Mετά από καιρό σκέφτηκα το εξής...λέω να κατέβω στην πολιτική.
Δεν με ενφιαφέρει ποιο κόμμα θα είναι. Εγώ στην βουλή θέλω να μπω και να με ακουμπανε 10.000€ τον μήνα συν τα εξτρά.
Από αυτά τα 3.000 θα κρατήσω για πάρτυ μου τα υπόλοιπα θα ανοίξω ένα bistro όπου θα μαζεύονται όσοι θέλουνε και θα τους προσφέρω τζάμπα φαγητό και ποτό (από τα υπόλοιπα 7.000€ και με πληρωμένα τα έξοδα του μαγαζιού) 
Τουλάχιστον θα περνάμε καλά και θα έχουμε χαβαλέ.
Γιατί όποιο καρναβάλι που είναι βουλευτής πιστεύει, ή μάλλον λέει ότι θα παλέψει για το καλό του λαού ή μ@λ@κ@ς είναι ή για μ@λ@κες μας περνάει.

Τουλάχιστον εγώ θα τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας και θα περνάμε και καλά !!!

----------


## Pappos

Γουστάρω μπανάνα δικέ μου και soviet !!!

 Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Τύπος της Κυριακής», υψηλόβαθμο  στέλεχος της Βουλής που έχει υποβάλει αίτηση συνταξιοδότησης θα λάβει  ως εφάπαξ το αστρονομικό ποσό των 550.000 ευρώ! Και για να μην πάει ο  νους σας στο «κακό», το ποσό αυτό προκύπτει από τον Κανονισμό της  Βουλής, ο οποίος προβλέπει έξτρα εφάπαξ 75 μισθών για κάθε εργαζόμενο  που βγαίνει στη σύνταξη.
  Ωστόσο,  η αποκάλυψη αυτή αποτελεί μόνο την κορυφή του «παγόβουνου» στο ούτως ή  άλλως προνομιακό καθεστώς αμοιβών των συγκεκριμένων υπαλλήλων.
  Τρία  μόνο από τα ισχυρά ευεργετήματα που ισχύουν για τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα,  αποδεικνύουν, σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα, το «χάσμα» που τους χωρίζει από  τους υπόλοιπους υπαλλήλους του Δημοσίου.
  Καταρχήν, ο βασικός μισθός τους καταβάλλεται προσαυξημένος κατά 25%, ενώ λίγο πριν τη συνταξιοδότησή τους χορηγείται στον ήδη προσαυξημένο μισθό και δεύτερη, επιπλέον, προσαύξηση κατά 15%. Έτσι, ο βασικός μισθός ενός υπαλλήλου της Βουλής φτάνει στα 2908 ευρώ, ενώ του απλού δημοσίου υπαλλήλου παραμένει στα 2.023 ευρώ.

----------


## Pappos

Έλα τα soviet λέμε !!!

Δεν θα γίνουμε κρατός ποτέ. 
Οπότε συνηθίστε στο μπ%#$%$λο και φάτε μπανάνες !!!

----------


## Pappos

Σας παρακαλώ ψηφίστε με !!!

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν, πρέπει να αναλάβει ο στρατός με το εξής σκεπτικό.
(Γιατί κράτος δικαίου δεν υπάρχει, δικαστικό σύστημα μέσα στην σαπίλα, παραδικαστικό και δικαστάκια μέσα στα σκ@τ@)
Αυτοι που πούλησαν την χώρα (γιατί είναι ανίκανοι να αξιοποιήσουν τον πλούτο της χώρας και τα υπόλοιπα έργα υποδομής) και αυτοί που βγάλανε χρήμα...πάνε φυλακή.
Λαμόγια, δικαστάκια, ιζήματα πολιτικάρια, επιχειρηματίες της λαμογιάς και εργατοπατέρες (βλέπε ΔΕΗ, ΟΣΕ, ΕΡΤ κ.τ.λ.) που ακόμη και σήμερα τρώνε χρήμα φυλακή.
Επιστροφή των χρημάτων στην χώρα.
Μετά από αυτό παράδοση σε νέα κυβέρνηση με άφθαρτους πολιτικούς.
Βουλή με 150 άτομα, μισθός βουλευτή 3000 maximum !!!
Tίποτα άλλο, ούτε extra ούτε τίποτα.

Αλλά εδώ βλέπετε μιλάνε ακόμη ανθρωπάκια όπως Φώφη, το άλλο το εξωτικό φρούτο Τασία που έγινε και υφπουργός τρομάρα της, Βενιζέλος που ακόμη έχει το θράσος να μιλάει, ο Σαμαράς θα πάρει ρόλο στην φρουτοπία, έχει ξεφύγει τελείως...και γενικά όλο αυτό το τσίρκο τέλος.

Αλλιώς η ζωή συνεχίζεται για τα λαμόγια που περνάνε καλά και οι υπόλοιποι κοιτάνε...

*Με πολύ αγάπη αφιερωμένο...*

----------


## Pappos

Ξανά για να το καταλάβουμε...

----------


## Pappos

Έλα οι μπανάνες λέμε !!!




> Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα  της Κυριακής παραπέμπεται να δικαστεί για κακούργημα ο Χρήστος  Παναγόπουλος, πρώην πρόεδρος της βραχύβιας Δημόσιας Τηλεόρασης και  στενός συνεργάτης του Αντώνη Σαμαρά, που πρωτοστάτησε στο στήσιμο και τη  δημιουργία του μορφώματος που φιλοδοξούσε να αντικαταστήσει την «σαπια  ΕΡΤ», όπως ο τότε πρωθυπουργός σημείωνε. Παράλληλα,  για υπεξαίρεση 35 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ διώκονται δεκάδες στελέχη της  Δημοτικής Ραδιοφωνίας (Αθήνα 9,84) για ατασθαλίες και απάτες που  διαπιστώθηκαν....
> Τα  φαινόμενα κακοδιαχείρησης και ατασθαλιών στην ΕΡΤ επί διοίκησης  Παναγόπουλου, την περίοδο 2001-2010, κόστισαν εκατομμύρια ευρώ, όπως  έδειξαν τα πορίσματα των ελεγκτών. Παράλληλα την ίδια κατάσταση  παρουσιάζει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός 9,84.
> Σύμφωνα με ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ,  «ο κ. Παναγόπουλος παραπέμπεται για το κακούργημα της απιστίας περί την  υπηρεσία για έκτακτες αμοιβές που έδινε σε δημοσιογράφους, νομικούς  συμβούλους αλλά και τεχνικούς κατά παράβαση της νομοθεσίας. Οι ελεγκτές  στο πόρισμα τους επισημαίνουν ότι «οι αμοιβές δεν συνδέονται με την  επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων στόχων, όπως αναφέρουν οι αποφάσεις, αλλά  συνδέονται μόνο με το έργο για το οποίο ήταν υπεύθυνος ο υπάλληλος που  αμειβόταν και για το οποίο έπαιρνε το μισθό του».»
> Δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ  μοιράστηκαν με εντελώς ασαφή κριτήρια σε εργαζόμενους που προτιμήθηκαν  να εισπράττουν έξι και επτά μισθούς για άγνωστους λόγους, αναφέρουν τα  πορίσματα. Το πάρτυ φαίνεται πως συνεχιζόταν και σε απευθείας αναθέσεις  σε εταιρείες τεχνικών συμβούλων. Μάλιστα γίνεται σύμφωνα με το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ  και ειδική αναφορά στην περίπτωση του φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης το 2006,  όταν εταιρία ανέλαβε τη διοργάνωση για 231.000 ευρώ. Η ίδια εταιρία  ανέλαβε και τη χριστουγεννιάτικη εορτή του 2006, με απευθείας ανάθεση  και χωρίς διαγωνισμό.
> Η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ,  ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε να μας προκαλεί καμία εντύπωση δυστυχώς, ήταν ένα από  τα σημεία στα οποία η κυβέρνηση της Νέας Δημοκρατίας κατήγγειλε την  ηγεμονία της αριστεράς στον τόπο. Είναι λογικό οι ανθρωποι που  βρίσκονταν πίσω από την κακοδιαχείρηση και τις απάτες στην πλάτη της  δημόσιας τηλεόρασης και του έλληνα φορολογούμενου να ήταν άνθρωποι που  συνεργάζονταν με το πολιτικό σύστημα και τα δύο διαχρονικά κόμματα  εξουσίας, το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΝΔ. Σήμερα έρχονται στο φως και συγκεκριμένα  πρόσωπα όπως του κ. Παναγόπουλου, που όχι μόνο αποτελούσε στενό  συνεργάτη του Α. Σαμαρά αλλά ήταν και εκείνος που ο δεύτερος έβαλε  πρόεδρο στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση που ήταν εκείνη που θα εξυγίαινε την παλιά  ΕΡΤ. Με τα ίδια υλικά όμως, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα προκύπτει.


- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Ρε σεις... θα μπει κανείς φυλακή η μας περνάνε για τόσο μ$%@κες ???
Και δεν αναφέρω ΟΣΕ και ΔΕΗ κ.τ.λ.
Μιλάμε για DATSUN και σανό !!!

----------


## Pappos

*Tsipras Vs Tsipras
**
*

----------


## Pappos

Γουστάρω μπανανία γιατί το Ελλαδιστάν είναι Ζιμπάμουε !!!
Αντιγράφω από forum (και δεν ανοίγω θέμα με τις συντάξεις θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι...)
Αα και μην ξαναπεί κάποιος για πολιτισμό γιατί δεν θα λαμβάνεται σοβαρά από εδώ και στο εξής...




> Είμαι συνταξιούχος από την 31-12-2012
> 
>  Αρχές Ιούλ 2013 (μετά από το μάζεμα όλων των δικαιολογητικών) υπέβαλα την αίτηση (έστω για αυτά τα 4,475,55€)
> 
>  Χθες που πήρα τηλέφωνο   μου είπαν ότι τώρα εξετάζουν τις αιτήσεις του Μαρτίου

----------


## Pappos

Γουστάρω Ελλαδιστάν και μπανάνες !!!
Γουστάρω βλαχαδερά και ανύπαρκτη παιδεία !!!

----------


## seismic

Έχεις δίκαιο για αυτά που λες αλλά βλέπεις το δένδρο και όχι το δάσος.
Το δάσος είναι οι Γερμανοί. https://www.facebook.com/zhta.betera...8812893931425/

----------


## Pappos

Αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα Ελλήνων ψηφοφόρων...

----------


## Pappos

Kαλή χρονά και καλή μπανάνα δικέ μου !!!

Με μία έκθεση-καταπέλτη, για το ποιοί ευθύνονται, κυρίως, για την διαφθορά στην Ελλάδα, η Ομάδα Κρατών κατά της Διαφθοράς του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης (GRECO), υποστηρίζει κατηγορηματικά ότι, στο επίκεντρο της εκτεταμένης διαφθοράς στην Ελλάδα, βρίσκονται οι βουλευτές, οι δικαστές και οι εισαγγελείς. Η διαφθορά λέει η έκθεση...
πού πρόκειται να δοθεί σήμερα στη δημοσιότητα, αποτελεί έναν από τους βασικούς λόγους που η Ελλάδα οδηγήθηκε στην οικονομική κρίση και στην συγκάλυψη και επέκταση της, συνέβαλλαν τα μέγιστα εκπρόσωποι του ελληνικού κοινοβουλίου, υπερψηφίζοντας παράνομες αποφάσεις απαλλαγής και διαγραφής ευθυνών καθώς και δικαστές και εισαγγελείς, με αδιαφανείς νομοθετικές διαδικασίες.

Καλώντας την Ελλάδα, «να διασφαλίσει την ακεραιότητα στο κοινοβούλιο και στο δικαστικό σώμα», η έκθεση της GRECO, υπογραμμίζει ιδιαίτερα ότι, μέχρι στιγμής, δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα κανόνες που να διασφαλίζουν τον έλεγχο της παράλληλης δραστηριότητας βουλευτών, των δωρεών που λαμβάνουν από «αγνώστους» επιχειρηματικούς κύκλους για την προώθηση των συμφερόντων τους καθώς και για τον έλεγχο των σχέσεων τους με «ομάδες συμφερόντων».

Η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται «σε πολύ πρώιμο στάδιο», στο θέμα του ελέγχου της ακεραιότητας των βουλευτών, τονίζεται στην έκθεση.

Η έκθεση καλεί επίσης την Ελλάδα να επανεξετάσει το σύστημα των βουλευτικών ασυλιών και να θεσπίσει κανόνες δεοντολογίας για τους βουλευτές, προκειμένου οι τελευταίοι να μην καμώνονται πως δεν γνωρίζουν τις υποχρεώσεις τους.

Παρά το γεγονός ότι δικαστές και εισαγγελείς υπόκεινται σε μηχανισμούς που σχετίζονται με την καριέρα και τους διαδικαστικούς κανόνες που προστατεύουν την ακεραιότητά τους, η Ελλάδα επιβάλλεται να κωδικοποιήσει τους κανόνες δεοντολογίας και να εξορθολογίσει τη γενική εποπτεία επί των δικαστών και των εισαγγελέων, επισημαίνεται στην έκθεση.

Οι σοβαρές καθυστερήσεις στην έκδοση δικαστικών αποφάσεων είναι εκ του πονηρού, υπονοείται, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, στην έκθεση, στην οποία τονίζεται ότι πρέπει, επιτέλους, το δικαστικό σύστημα να αξιολογηθεί συνολικά για την λειτουργία του και να καταστεί υπόλογο για τις εκάστοτε αποφάσεις του.

Πρέπει ακόμη να επανεξετασθεί, η διαδικασία επιλογής δικαστών, για τις ανώτερες θέσεις του Δικαστικού και Εισαγγελικού Σώματος, προκειμένου να εξασφαλισθεί η ανεξαρτησία τους από την εκτελεστική εξουσία.

Με την έκθεση απευθύνονται, ούτε μία ούτε δύο αλλά δεκαεννέα (19) συστάσεις προς την Ελλάδα, προκειμένου να καταστεί εφικτή η πάταξη της διαφθοράς σε βουλευτές, δικαστές και εισαγγελείς.

----------

